# 1960



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 16, 2016)

1960 ( aah!!)


1960.I was 14, and living in Massachusetts. That was the year I started High School. John Kennedy was elected President. I knew Ike was President, but he was  old, and always having heart attacks. He looked like my grandfather.  And Mamie, that fashion plate, was a dead ringer for my grandmother.  JFK was young and vibrant. Jacqueline Kennedy- a, need I say more. And "Ask not what your country can do for you, ask what you can do for your country". There was just  so much promise......


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 16, 2016)

I remember some of that. I remember Mamie's bangs.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 16, 2016)

I started High School in 1959. I went to a Catholic all Girls High School and the Nun's were so excited over Kennedy running for President. When Kennedy was running for office he came to the City I was living in and they let us out of school early that day so we could see him driving in a long line filled with Political leaders in our State. I remember that day like it was yesterday. I also remember the day he was 
killed and how sad we all were. I think when he was running for office that was the time when I really became interested in Politics.


----------



## Carla (Sep 16, 2016)

I would have turned 11 after the election. My parents were Republicans and we were Protestant, and I remember it being a big deal that Kennedy was Catholic. My mother was raised Catholic but left the church to marry my father, who was Episcopalian. I remember the schoolyard chatter thinking that everyone would need to become Catholic if Kennedy won the election!

I liked the  Kennedys. I remember when the children were born. Certainly remember the day he was killed, what a sad event that was. Over the years, I have read a lot about the assassination and various theories finding them all very interesting. I believe history states one thing, willing to accept the Warren Commission's findings, but it is more likely to have been a bit more complicated and cynical.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 16, 2016)

I graduated high school in 1963, and I remember the 1960 election well, since it would be the first time I could really remember that anyone but Eisenhower had been president.  My parents were Republicans, but I liked the Kennedys a lot.  I also remember Mamie Eisenhower and those horrible bangs of hers (how could anyone have thought those were flattering).

1960 was a good year for me -- I was in the 10th grade and thought I knew everything.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 17, 2016)

I was 8 in 1960 and that October we moved from Massachusetts to Jacksonville, Florida - navy brat.  I don't remember the election but my catholic family would have been fine with Kennedy.  I do remember very well the day he was killed as I was 11 and was in catholic school and the nun brought a tv into the classroom which we thought was strange.


----------



## 911 (Sep 17, 2016)

I was 6 that year. I enjoyed everything back then and still do.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 17, 2016)

I lived in Massachusetts, a Catholic, and attended a Cath. School taught by nuns. My impressions of pre-1960 were of dark time- Commies, wars, heart attacks, and missiles. For me, Ike & Mamie were old and tired. He stumbled in his speeches. JFK was young, damn articulate.  Jackie was the height of youthful grace and elegance. They had that new President smell.


----------



## Manatee (Sep 26, 2016)

We bought our first house in 1960.


----------



## jujube (Sep 26, 2016)

My staunchly Republican (and Protestant) dad was firmly convinced that Kennedy would be taking orders from the Pope.  There was a lot of head-shaking in those days.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 26, 2016)

I was in high school then. I remember Kennedy coming through our town. We were not allowed to leave school to see him but more than half the kids did. Not so much to see him as to just cut class. The next day,those who cut class were to meet on the front steps of the school. Even the school auditorium couldn't accommodate all of us. We all got dentition for two weeks.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Sep 27, 2016)

jujube said:


> My staunchly Republican (and Protestant) dad was firmly convinced that Kennedy would be taking orders from the Pope.  There was a lot of head-shaking in those days.



My grandmother was so upset... distraught... that a Catholic was elected to the presidency.  She swore the Pope would be running our Country.  We weren't supposed to speak of Kennedy while visiting her.  She had a weak heart and we were told to get her riled up over Kennedy might cause her to die.  If she could only see how our Country has evolved since then.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 27, 2016)

I graduated in 1960, and I could smell the local draft board breathing down my neck as the Vietnam mess was starting to ramp up.  So I joined the Air Force, and got a great education in electronics which led to a long and fruitful career, in the private sector, after serving for almost 7 years.  I was a fan of JFK, but when LBJ took over, things fall apart in the Vietnam war....IMO.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 29, 2016)

I graduated in 63, and the draft board got a whole bunch of the male students in my class.  Many of those enlisted so they could get the best deal they could re education, branch of service, MOS, etc.


----------

